# pics



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

you cant see my grill too good..but i gutted it and black meshed it....


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

What suspension are you running. That drop looks amazing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

thank you....its the tein s-tech's and agx's...i just ordered my bumpstops and strut bar...ohh and i also have a obx camber kit on...


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

If you don't mind saying..about what would you say you spent on the whole suspension upgrade? i just need a ballpark range of what i'm going to spend if i end up dropping my car. Thanks


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

some might get mad..but i spent 410.....shipped....i got the agx's from a member who let them go for a good price(new) and the teins i got at a nice price...too.......


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

bro... ur ride is SHIIIIIINNNNEEEY :thumbup: 

and i love the drop


----------

